
Oracle Has Aquired Dyn - preetish
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/oracle-just-bought-dyn-company-brought-internet/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005172)

------
msimpson
Wired is so sensationalist.

